# Kribs spawned



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

hi everyone my kribs finly spawned you would think this is a good thing i dont as i have 2 pairs in my 55gal tank the big donanent pair spawned but they desided to lay there eggs in the verry middle of the tank under a small pice of driftwood this is there first spawning i was woundring what kind of chance the eggs have of hatching and what kinds of foods do i need to feed the new fry also this is my comunity tank i have with them neons, zebra danios, a super red pleco & a young cobalt blue angel pair that have paired off & are starting to clean the glass of my left back corner if the tank does this meen that they will be spawning soon as well ?
sorry for all the questions but this is my first time having my kribs breed & mybe my angels at the same time

here are a few pics of the dominent pair garding there cave 







the female 







the male


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Im no expert in breeding but I think your frys may have a slim chance of surviving since you have a community of neons, danios and etc. They would have better odds if you have a lot of hiding places.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

After many years of raising kribs as a youngster, I would say there is a good possibility that a couple of fry will make it as kribs tend to make excellent parents. I believe your juvenile angels will be their biggest competition in your set-up. As long as you have lots of hiding places (hardscape and plants, plastic or live), you should be OK.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

The other concern here could be the safety of your other fish. Kribs can get nasty with a pod of fry around...

Congrats on the spawn!

PS: as of food, Hikari First Bites is easy and does the job. You can use a turkey baster to put it right around the fry.


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

ok ty all for the help im tring right now to find a little 10gal to set up as a fry only tank :: maybe a 20gal i do have lots of plants & driftwood in the tank right now so there are a lot of hiding places for the fry to go wi ll try to get some of that Hikari First Bites for the fry plus a turky baster so i can get the food infront of them  i do hope a few live as this is there first breeding if none live thats ok too there will be more breedings from them so far the kribs are gaurding there eggs nicely the male charges the glass everytime i go near the tank so i hope they will be good parents


----------



## mtlister (Apr 15, 2014)

Awesome to see this corrie! I hope they are doing well for you still. Their personalities really come out during spawning. Which male is the father?


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

my big male & the smallest female became the main doninte pair in the tank  i love them the male i got from you mtlister has taken over one small corner of the tank with another female so hopefully they will spawn as well i did lose one of the females she jumped out of the tank i had frogotten to put the lid down & when i got home from work she was dead  but the others are all doing good  i will try to get pics  of them once you can see the fry swimming :0


----------

